# Externe NTFS USB-Festplatte als User mit schreibrechten

## Ditschi

Hallo 

Ich habe eine neue Festplatte welche nur eine partition hat. Diese ist mit NTFS formatiert ...

(Da die Platte auch mein Bruder benutzen soll (Windoof-User) und einige Dateien doch recht groß sind muss es NTFS sein... Oder gibts ne andere Lösung???)

Ich benutze KDE ... 

DAS PROBLEM

Wenn ich die platte anstöpsel, kann ich als normaler user (ohne eintrag in die fstab) die Platte mounten und auf diese zugreifen - allerdins ohne Schreibrechte

Ich versucht mit einem Eintrag in der fstab die Platte mit ntfs-3g zu mounten...(um schreibrechte zu erhalten)

Doch es kommt folgende Fehlermeldung:

```
Error opening '/dev/sda1': Keine Berechtigung

Failed to mount '/dev/sda1': Keine Berechtigung

Please check '/dev/sda1' and the ntfs-3g binary permissions,

and the mounting user ID. More explanation is provided at

http://ntfs-3g.org/support.html#unprivileged
```

Mein Eintrag in die fstab ist

```
/dev/disk/by-label/externe-ditschi      /media/externe-ditschi  ntfs-3g noauto,users,uid=1000,gid=1000  0 0

```

Was mache ich falsch???

------------------------------------------------

Ich habe außerdem auf meiner internen Festplatte eine NTFS Partition zum tausch zwischen gentoo und windows..

Diese wird mit 

```
/dev/hda5       /mnt/eigene-dateien     ntfs-3g users,uid=1000,gid=1000 0 0
```

automatisch beim Start eingehängt...Ohne Probleme...und mit Schreibrechten...

unmounte ich sie aber und versusche sie anschließend wieder einzuhängen kommt die gleiche Fehlermeldung wie bei meiner externen...(fehlende Berechtigungen...)

fehlen mir als User irgendwelche rechte um ntfs-3g zu nutzen ... oder was anderes???

bitte helft mir

Danke

----------

## ScytheMan

ext3 formatieren und ext2/3-windows treiber nutzen

http://sourceforge.net/projects/ext2fsd

http://www.fs-driver.org/

problematisch wirds halt, wenn die festplatte nicht nur an einen windowsrechner soll (von wg. "installationsaufwand")

aber keine erfahrung mit. daher weiß ich nicht wie gut das ganze läuft.  :Wink: 

----------

## frank_tireur

Hallo Ditschi,

Schau mal hier: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-689646-postdays-0-postorder-asc-start-25.html

Dort geht es um dein beschriebenes Problem. So habe ich es auch wieder hinbekommen.

----------

## TheCurse

Auf den ersten Blick scheinst du auch die gid falsch zu setzen... Müsste da nicht gid=100 stehen? Könnte das evtl. der Fehler sein?

----------

## Ditschi

Hi 

Danke für die schnellen Antworten...

@ScytheMan: Ich will die Festplatte auch mit anderen Windows-Rechnern nutzen

trotzdem Danke

@frank_tireur: 

Ich habe ntfs-3g schon mit Use-flag suid emerged ...

ich habe auch das hier beschriebene versucht...: http://ntfs-3g.org/support.html#useroption

Ich kann jedoch nicht ganz nachvollziehen WAS ich da mache...

Geklappt hat das auch nicht richtig...

ich hab die gruppe ntfsuser erstellt und meinen normalen user und meinen root der gruppe hinzugefügt

denn wie beschrieben :

```
chown root.ntfsuser $(which ntfs-3g)

  chmod 4750 $(which ntfs-3g)
```

ausgeführt

Das war doch richtig oder???

Beim anstöpseln und einhängen kommt nun

```
Prozess Aufruf des Ein-/Ausgabemoduls nicht möglich.

klauncher meldet: Unbekanntes Protokoll "".

kann nicht gestartet werden.
```

was is das???

------------------------

War das was ich versucht habe, dass was du gemeit hattest oder habe ich in dem von dir geposteten topic was übersehen???hast du was anderes gemeint???

----------

## frank_tireur

Du hast die Dateirechte an der /bin/ntfs-3g geändert und damit gesagt, dass die Mitglieder der Gruppe ntfsuser diese ausführen dürfen. Das hatte bei mir aber auch nicht geklappt. Erst die udev Regel verhalf zum Erfolg.

Erstell einfach die Datei 

```
/etc/udev/rules.d/76-ntfs.rules
```

 mit folgendem Inhalt:

```
KERNEL=="sd*", ENV{ID_FS_TYPE}=="ntfs", MODE="0660", GROUP="disk"
```

Abschließend habe ich noch einen reboot gemacht.

GROUP kannst du auch bei bedarf auch auf ntfsuser setzen. Ich habe bei mir diese Gruppe wieder gelöscht, da ich sie anderweitig nicht verwende. Mein Benutzer gehört der Gruppe disk an.

Ich hoffe das hilft weiter.

----------

## Ditschi

Hi

hab das mit der udev rule versucht... Bringt aber nichts...

Jetzt scheint allerdings keine Fehlermeldung mehr zu kommen...(kam vorher nur ab und zu (wesshalb ich mir nicht sicher bin ob se wirklich weg is), außer wenn ich das USB-kabel neu angesteckt und erneut mounten wollte...dann kam die fehlerneldung glaub ich immer)

```
Prozess Aufruf des Ein-/Ausgabemoduls nicht möglich.

klauncher meldet: Unbekanntes Protokoll "".

kann nicht gestartet werden.
```

Das scheint nich mehr zu kommen ... stattdessen passiert NICHTS...

Wenn ich im Konqueror auf die Externe klicke rattert die Platte 2mal (der PC liest darauf (kein unvertrautes geräusch.. platte is nich kaputt!!!)) aber das fenster bleibt leer ... keine Ordner zu sehen...

Noch irgend welche ideen???

Danke Nochmal

----------

## frank_tireur

Wieder sei auf diesen Beitrag verwiesen https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-689646-postdays-0-postorder-asc-start-25.html (ist der gleiche Link wie oben).

Ich habe gerade meine externe Festplatte aus der /etc/fstab auskommentiert, und siehe da, ich hatte das gleiche Problem. Ich nutze kein kde sondern Fluxbox und als Dateimanger Thunar (mit USE-Flag hal). Muss also an der hal-policy liegen.

Mit folgendem konnte ich meine externe Festplatte, auch ohne Eintrag in /etc/fstab, wieder mounten.

Ich habe folgenden Datei erstellt:

```
/etc/hal/fdi/policy/10-ntfs-policy.fdi
```

Inhalt /etc/hal/fdi/policy/10-ntfs-policy.fdi:

```
<?xml version="1.0" encoding="UTF-8"?> 

<deviceinfo version="0.2"> 

  <device> 

    <match key="volume.fsusage" string="filesystem"> 

      <!-- allow these mount options for ntfs --> 

      <match key="volume.fstype" string="ntfs"> 

        <merge key="volume.fstype" type="string">ntfs-3g</merge> 

        <merge key="volume.policy.mount_filesystem" type="string">ntfs-3g</merge> 

        <match key="/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/computer:system.kernel.name" string="Linux"> 

          <append key="volume.mount.valid_options" type="strlist">uid=</append> 

          <append key="volume.mount.valid_options" type="strlist">gid=</append> 

          <append key="volume.mount.valid_options" type="strlist">dmask=</append> 

          <append key="volume.mount.valid_options" type="strlist">fmask=</append> 

          <append key="volume.mount.valid_options" type="strlist">umask=</append> 

          <append key="volume.mount.valid_options" type="strlist">locale=</append> 

          <append key="volume.mount.valid_options" type="strlist">utf8</append> 

          <append key="volume.mount.valid_options" type="strlist">force</append> 

        </match> 

      </match>

    </match> 

  </device> 

</deviceinfo>
```

An dieser Stelle Dank an firefly und maggu2810 für die udev-Regel und hal-policy.

EDIT: Natürlich muss der hal-daemon neugestartet werden. Ich hab einfach ein reboot gemacht.

----------

## Ditschi

Hi

Das mit der hal policy klappt!!!!

Jetzt läufts...

Danke für die Hilfe

----------

